# Iberital MC2 Doser - good tip for those left-behind grinds



## spliffup (Jun 22, 2010)

Anyone with one of these (or any other make with a dosing snout) will be irritated by the 1-2 grams of ground coffee left in the snout and in the grinder after grinding a dose. Well, here's a good tip for all us coffee geeks who like a gadget....

Buy first a squeeze air duster from a photo supply shop or Ebay or somewhere, costing about £4. These are soft rubber balls which you squeeze to squirt air at something. Try and get one with a small tapered nozzle. They're easy to get. Get a large one (about 100mm in length), not one of the small ones with a brush attached. The brush isn't needed.

Here's one on Ebay...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220617214215

Then drill a small hole (+/- 4mm?) about half way down the front of the plastic snout so that the tip of the blow duster will locate easily in the hole.

Hey presto! One blast with the blower after grinding cleans the whole lot out and dumps it in your portafilter. And while grinding no coffee will come out of the drilled hole.

Now who in their right mind wants a gram or two stuffed up their snout every day? (not that snout, stupid!). Do this today and say goodbye to stale coffee.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Some great advice there, although I am reluctant to damage the snout (either







)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Alternatively you could use a keyboard vacuum cleaner attachment to remove any excess grinds.

A firm tap on the back, with the grinder angled forwards also does the trick, then use your 1/2" paintbrush to get in and sweep out the grinds


----------

